# Barnett Pro Diablo II - convert to Slingbow with drop away rest



## ozzyizabiker (Jul 2, 2012)

Here's my video of a Barnett Pro Diablo II I converted to a slingbow with a drop-away arrow rest:https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ho4NrtwfELk


----------

